# Matt Wards Mark on the Necrons...



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

We all know Matt Ward finished writing the dex, though he didn't start it. Yet I was shown evidence that his reach has extended far beyond just writing the rules.

Perhaps he has pushed the Necrons to look for a new Spiritual Liege...

Honestly I find the pic all to funny. I'm glad he wrote the dex, and the Crons got an update. Too bad many players will most likely never look beyond the Ward hate for the dex.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

My friend, a Necron player, noticed that about the Ark as well in the same day those images were "leaked".

As to Ward hate I know that Ward writes crap fluff in places because he does not seem to know when enough is enough but current fluff on rumoured Necrons does not appear to be too bad.

However nearly everyone forgets that Ward does write really incredible rules for the codexes he writes. People who moan that his books are OP are, in my opinion, complete morons who lack much strategic sense when it comes to gaming and expect everything to come easy for them.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

It's a funny pic alright.

I'm looking forward to the Necrons getting a new codex and models, I might actually get this one too.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:laugh: 

Even so, crons are awesome now.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Very funny. #clapping 

But thats not his doings, it is the doing of the artists and the sculptors.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

My biggest fear about the necron codex is how on earth my clubmates expect me to believe their Dark Black Blood Templar Space Wolf Angels are actually necrons in disguise.*


*I might believe them if the monolith has bollocks.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> My friend, a Necron player, noticed that about the Ark as well in the same day those images were "leaked".
> 
> As to Ward hate I know that Ward writes crap fluff in places because he does not seem to know when enough is enough but current fluff on rumoured Necrons does not appear to be too bad.
> 
> However nearly everyone forgets that Ward does write really incredible rules for the codexes he writes. People who moan that his books are OP are, in my opinion, complete morons who lack much strategic sense when it comes to gaming and expect everything to come easy for them.



This :goodpost:

I'm bored of the Matt Ward hate... yes, some of his fluff is a bit weird. Don't like it? Make your own up. Its only fluff afterall. His rulesets OPed? No... balenced.... Say it with me.... Baaallleeencccceeddd... As said, if you think they're OP'ed you've got no sense of tactics or stratergy or how to use your own army.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I spotted that not so subtle homage to the Ultramarines in the up and coming Necrons.

Not content in having the Smurfs as the poster boys of the 40K universe, the Necrons now have that distasteful taint of the Ultrawusses in their design.

Sad day indeed.

Also please disregard what i have said.

Actually that model looks hot and i know Matt Ward will bring out a great Codex Necrons.

Good job GW.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> This :goodpost:
> 
> I'm bored of the Matt Ward hate... yes, some of his fluff is a bit weird. Don't like it? Make your own up. Its only fluff afterall. His rulesets OPed? No... balenced.... Say it with me.... Baaallleeencccceeddd... As said, if you think they're OP'ed you've got no sense of tactics or stratergy or how to use your own army.


What are your parameters? Sure, if you're comparing him to Cruddace (who have produced both the worst and the best codex we currently have, Tyranids and IG) then Ward is perfectly balanced.

But when you see Phil Kelly put out a book (Dark Eldar) that is so much more expertly done, you can't help but look at Ward as a kindergartner, even if Ward puts Cruddace to shame.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> But when you see Phil Kelly put out a book (Dark Eldar) that is so much more expertly done, you can't help but look at Ward as a kindergartner, even if Ward puts Cruddace to shame.


The balance is pretty good across the 5th Ed books just now. Nids dips a little low and Space Marines are down a notch perhaps but other than that they're great. Even the great Phil Kelly made a mistake with Venom Spam but that an acceptable one. If you think Imperial Guard is the best 5th ed codex then it does kind of cast you knowledge of the game in an unfavourable light.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Balance and Communism in theory is a great idea, but in reallity doesn't work.

The only way we will get balance across the board is if everyone had the same rules and that all the codexes are written by the same dude or dudet.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Balance and Communism in theory is a great idea, but in reallity doesn't work.
> 
> The only way we will get balance across the board is if everyone had the same rules and that all the codexes are written by the same dude or dudet.


Or, if they get a single editor with a whole brain that is responsible for leveling the field as well as layout and corrections.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Or, if they get a single editor with a whole brain that is responsible for leveling the field as well as layout and corrections.


Yes that too.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought ward was going to rape the fluff hard, but after seing what it's like so far, it appears he's actually doing something right for once


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Once i pay off my loan i'll grab the Codex: Necrons and read it and make up my own opinion.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't see how this Necron codex won't satisfy alot of people.

Matt Ward pretty much wrote the stats and rules section whilst others on the team wrote the fluff. From what I see Necrons are getting a near full rehash, expanded army options, and interesting character other than "Silent Robots of Death."

If anything, isn't this what everyone wants for their Codex?

Also, ironically the only thing more annoying that "I hate Matt Ward" is the "I'm bored of the Matt Ward hate". If you haven't figured out the cyclical nature to 40K then I have something to tell you all... :shok: So in order to break the cycle; I hate those who hate the hate of Matt Wards Hate of Space Marine Haters.


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

If nothing else, Matt Ward does not write "Mono-Build" Codexs. He makes all of the units good enough to be played in an army build that wants them. I expect Necrons to be no different and I welcome it. I love to see people who have been waiting for so long for an update get excited, they deserve it!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually when i saw the new Necron arks i thought of Bunny ears on Khorne Berzerkers myself.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i honestly love that picture. It proves once and for all that Matt was right.  Space Marines and Necrons have fought side by side before. lol Necrons worship the Ultramarines, as should all of you. 

CP


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As to the Matt Ward hate, well, if the shoe fits, I dare say he deserves it; Grey Knights (The Purest of the Most Incorruptible of the incorruptably pure chapter is the only one pure enough to wield a daemon weapon, and then getting burning half a million potential recruits simply because they werent PUREPUREPURE), Codex: Ultramarines with rules that allow Ultramarines to differentiate from the Codex, and Warhammer Fantasy...

Yeah, brilliant.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Vaz said:


> As to the Matt Ward hate, well, if the shoe fits, I dare say he deserves it; Grey Knights (The Purest of the Most Incorruptible of the incorruptably pure chapter is the only one pure enough to wield a daemon weapon, and then getting burning half a million potential recruits simply because they werent PUREPUREPURE), Codex: Ultramarines with rules that allow Ultramarines to differentiate from the Codex, and Warhammer Fantasy...
> 
> Yeah, brilliant.


you tend to lose me when you spew out word vomit like this... clean off your chin and try again. 

CP


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Meh, the only thing I disliked about wards fluff was draigo then I discovered he is the biggest dupe of the 41st Millenium and I was cool with it. New necrons look great! I love the variety they will be getting, they need variety. I might even get a few of these guys.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> What are your parameters? Sure, if you're comparing him to Cruddace (who have produced both the worst and the best codex we currently have, Tyranids and IG) then Ward is perfectly balanced.
> 
> But when you see Phil Kelly put out a book (Dark Eldar) that is so much more expertly done, you can't help but look at Ward as a kindergartner, even if Ward puts Cruddace to shame.


Phil Kelly is hardly perfect. He also wrote Space Wolves (which still gets cries of cheese from time to time). 

5th Edition is definitely doing something (mostly) right. We have codices that do new and interesting things, support more than one or two basic builds (though large swaths of the internet will tell you otherwise) and they're bringing back unique/army specific wargear instead of just copy and pasting everything from codex to codex.

Are there hiccups? Of course! Codex writers are human beings and prone to making the occasional mistake, or not catching how something will end up being completely game changing or something not ending up being as strong as the writer thought it was going to be (I have a feeling that was what happened with the Tyranid dex, a lot of it came out to be overall weaker codex that can still be fairly effective with the right build but isn't as balanced as it should be). 

So that all said, can we all put away the Hater-aide and play our silly little games of pretend with our little men/women/fungus/undead robot zombies/daemons/tentacled monsters in peace? :grin:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Zion said:


> So that all said, can we all put away the Hater-aide and play our silly little games of pretend with our little men/women/fungus/undead robot zombies/daemons/tentacled monsters in peace? :grin:


Here here! :so_happy:


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> image]


There's a thread in the fluff section that covers that.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I remember at first I was horrified when I heard Ward was writing the update. Indeed, I am of the belief that most of his stuff sucks horrendously. And then all the leaked information of his new Necrons codex spilled out. 

And then, after a day or two of having been exposed to it, I realize.

"OH MY GOD I ENJOY WHAT MATT WARD DID"

A dramatic recreation:


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

I like it.
Not enough to forgive him for _the other stuff_, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Boz said:


> I like it.
> Not enough to forgive him for _the other stuff_, but it's a step in the right direction.


For what exactly? Breathing life back into an old codex that desperately needed it? For bringing back interesting differences in Marine armies that keep them from being just differently colored suits of power armor? For having some creativity and creating books that have more than one or two "good" builds in them and are more forgiving to new players?

Seriously, the more I think about it the only REAL thing he's done poorly is write fluff, but even ere he's trying to convey how the army is, to really give you the mind-set of what the army is, and their character. 

Is it silly? 

Sometimes, but so is a race of fungus people who were inspired by the Scottish rugby team, or psychic space elves and their BDSM cousins, or the well intentioned extremeism of the Imperium, or the entire realm of Chaos, or the quick learning caste society that seems to be a 40K version of Starfleet, or the race of undead robo-zombies.

Heck, go back far enough and you see all sorts of silly and crazy things (such as armies being wiped out just because they didn't have breathings masks on their heads/faces).

With all of this past nuttiness, and the current nuttiness, is Ward REALLY and truly the bad guy of 40K fluff writing? I'm finding it hard to continue to think so.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Zion said:


> For what exactly?


Kaldor Draigo.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Boz said:


> Kaldor Draigo.


PFT? For one GRAND MASTER of a chapter of hyper-competant Daemonhunters who pulled one big FU to a Daemon once? That's hardly the worst bit of 40k fluff out there. Space Marines are supposed to be pretty badass, and seeing as these are Space Marines made with the geneseed culled from the EMPEROR HIMSELF they need to be pretty badass and should be led by and ever bigger badass.

So yeah, in the end it might be a little silly but at least it's fitting.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Zion said:


> PFT? For one GRAND MASTER of a chapter of hyper-competant Daemonhunters who pulled one big FU to a Daemon once? That's hardly the worst bit of 40k fluff out there. Space Marines are supposed to be pretty badass, and seeing as these are Space Marines made with the geneseed culled from the EMPEROR HIMSELF they need to be pretty badass and should be led by and ever bigger badass.
> 
> So yeah, in the end it might be a little silly but at least it's fitting.


Actually Draigo is the biggest idiot of the 41st millenium. While he was in the material realm he can delay the plans of the chaos gods by killing their agents but in the warp everything he does is undone instantly. He might even be able to even gt out of the warp if he tried but since he thinks he's doing something useful he keeps a goin. Hell the only reason the chaos gods haven't punked him yet (and lets be reasonable, no one beats chaos gods on their home turf) is because he hasn't lost his amusement value yet. As soon as I realized how utterly silly that is I forgave Ward his wrongs.

Also why does everyone complain when a greater daemon gets humiliated but not when an Avatar gets knocked out? Hell Khaine almost frikin killed Slaneesh so they are about on the same level.

Of course there are some things I still dislike ward for.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Samules said:


> Also why does everyone complain when a greater daemon gets humiliated but not when an Avatar gets knocked out? Hell Khaine almost frikin killed Slaneesh so they are about on the same level.


Not true at all.

Slaanesh was easily more powerful than Khaine and was ready to consume him like the rest of the Eldar Pantheon when Khorne intervened as he felt Khaine rightfully belonged to him.

Khaine was then treated like a ragdoll being tugged one way and then the other as Khorne and Slaanesh battled it out for the right to claim him, and he fell into the material realm (or escaped) and shattered into thousands of shards which are where Avatars of Khaine come from.

At least ... that's how I remember the story.


In fairness, it wasn't that Draigo defeated or even expelled Mortarion back to the warp that is the problem; it was that he carved his former Grand Master's initials onto Mortarions heart that tends to rub people (including myself) the wrong way.

But also in fairness I'm happier with the new codices in 5th than the old 4th editions one's, so well done Matt, Phil and all the rest (cuz they totally read my awesome posts on Heresy).


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

I swear, Ward might try this with Crons.

That or Deep Striking Necron Lords riding Land Rapis- I mean Monoliths.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

"baaawww, matt ward, I just started playing 40k 6 months ago" 
"baaawww matt ward, how can i ever forgive you for writing things i dont like"
"baaawww matt ward, i have the personality of a brick wall, and find anything that isnt completely grim dark stupid"
"baaawww matt ward, draigo is dumb, ill casually ignore lukas the trickster, canus wolfborn, doom of malantai, and straken because my confirmation bias is power overwhelming."


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Slaanesh was easily more powerful than Khaine and was ready to consume him like the rest of the Eldar Pantheon when Khorne intervened as he felt Khaine rightfully belonged to him.
> 
> ...


I personally like Draigo's story, for being one of the best trained and equipped humans since the primarchs I would expect no less of him. Perhaps the stats don't match the fluff but then you wouldn't be able to field him.

What about inscribing on the heart don't you like?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Not a fan of him personally. Though Blood Angels was silly. Thought Chaos Deamons was broken. Thought Space Marines was boring. Haven't read Grey Knights, but have heard it isn't even worth playing them if you have tyranids, which I do. 

Would have preferred the Dark Eldar writer for Necrons. That is a very well balanced book.

That said, I always wanted to play Necrons but the mono build turned me off. I am hoping he does a good job balancing things, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Slaanesh was easily more powerful than Khaine and was ready to consume him like the rest of the Eldar Pantheon when Khorne intervened as he felt Khaine rightfully belonged to him.
> 
> ...



According to the Eldar dex Slaneesh only won barely because h had used to power of all the other Eldar gods t do so and so could not destroy Khaine and only ripped him up.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Zion said:


> PFT? For one GRAND MASTER of a chapter of hyper-competant Daemonhunters who pulled one big FU to a Daemon once? That's hardly the worst bit of 40k fluff out there. Space Marines are supposed to be pretty badass, and seeing as these are Space Marines made with the geneseed culled from the EMPEROR HIMSELF they need to be pretty badass and should be led by and ever bigger badass.
> 
> So yeah, in the end it might be a little silly but at least it's fitting.





Kyban said:


> I personally like Draigo's story, for being one of the best trained and equipped humans since the primarchs I would expect no less of him. Perhaps the stats don't match the fluff but then you wouldn't be able to field him.
> 
> What about inscribing on the heart don't you like?


I don't know what there is not to like about that. The more I think about it the funnier it is that he did that (was it like Zorro with anseries of quick strikes or did he really have to run it in and work to carve said letters?). In the end he doesn't rally win, but still manages to flip the bird to Chaos which is still pretty badass and what I expect of such a character.


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

Zion said:


> I don't know what there is not to like about that. The more I think about it the funnier it is that he did that (was it like Zorro with anseries of quick strikes or did he really have to run it in and work to carve said letters?). In the end he doesn't rally win, but still manages to flip the bird to Chaos which is still pretty badass and what I expect of such a character.


Grey Knight names are also supposed to be the opposite of demon true names so I imagine it might have had a practical application.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Kyban said:


> Grey Knight names are also supposed to be the opposite of demon true names so I imagine it might have had a practical application.


Which is why I'm okay with it. I'm also just as equally amused by the idea of him doing it Zorro style.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Kyban said:


> I personally like Draigo's story, for being one of the best trained and equipped humans since the primarchs I would expect no less of him. Perhaps the stats don't match the fluff but then you wouldn't be able to field him.
> 
> What about inscribing on the heart don't you like?


The problem for me is that a Primarch is basically a demi-God and a Daemon Primarch is like a demi-God that is doped up on PCP, they can literally obliterate almost anything in the known universe.

Now, look at what it takes to even dent Magnus in _Battle of The Fang_, look at Angron only getting banished (not humiliated) by 100 Elite Grey Knight Terminators and killing them all in the process.

Look at those two examples and compare them to Mortarion getting stepped on and being helpless as a single Grey Knight starts carving a name on his heart.

It doeesn't add up.

Even the most powerful Grey Knight isn't a Primarch, let alone a Primarch that was granted extra super duper powers by Nurgle. 

It's just idiotic and overthetop and does what all bad fluff tends to do ... make Space Marines look awesome at the expense of another faction (albiet the 'evil' space marine faction).


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, who gives a shit? I mean seriously, so the fluff doesnt make sense. It quit making sense as soon as you said primarch, or demi god, or demon. Draigo is supposed to be some goofy over the top badass. Dont like it? Do what the rest of us do, grab your nuts and man up about it.

"at the expense of another faction" makes absolutely no sense. It doesnt hurt chaos marines that draigo did this, because he isnt real, and neither are they.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

D-A-C said:


> just idiotic and overthetop and does what all bad fluff tends to do ... make Space Marines look awesome at the expense of another faction (albiet the 'evil' space marine faction).


You mean like 90% of GWs old school fluff? As far as I'm concerned Ward is just writing it old school. :biggrin:


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> The problem for me is that a Primarch is basically a demi-God and a Daemon Primarch is like a demi-God that is doped up on PCP, they can literally obliterate almost anything in the known universe.
> 
> Now, look at what it takes to even dent Magnus in _Battle of The Fang_, look at Angron only getting banished (not humiliated) by 100 Elite Grey Knight Terminators and killing them all in the process.
> 
> ...


I didn't say he was as good as a primarch, but he is a powerful psycher with special training to combat demons, if he can't take out a greater demon then humanity is screwed.

Anyway, you're just jealous that my model has a bigger dick than your model. :grin: hehe


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

Kyban said:


> Anyway, you're just jealous that my model has a bigger dick than your model. :grin: hehe


You should see these truescale noise marines a guy i know made.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Durandal said:


> Yeah, who gives a shit? I mean seriously, so the fluff doesnt make sense. It quit making sense as soon as you said primarch, or demi god, or demon. Draigo is supposed to be some goofy over the top badass. Dont like it? Do what the rest of us do, grab your nuts and man up about it.
> 
> "at the expense of another faction" makes absolutely no sense. It doesnt hurt chaos marines that draigo did this, because he isnt real, and neither are they.


Then why come onto a forum and discuss 40k? I mean your argument is complete garbage. 

Just because you don't care. doesn't mean that I can't express my displeasure at a particular story. 

So what that its fiction? Its not like I'm not sitting around praying to imaginary Gods and shaking my fist at the heavens shouting "Why Draigo! Why!".

I was asked what I didn't like about the fluff surrounding Draigo, I gave an answer. End of story. 




Zion said:


> You mean like 90% of GWs old school fluff? As far as I'm concerned Ward is just writing it old school. :biggrin:


Lol Matt Ward = Old School ... are you Matt Ward? Be honest  .

Sounds to me like someone is trying to make himself sound cool.

Nah I'm joking, but you make a good point.

Just to be clear I don't necessarily dislike Matt Ward, I already mentioned a few times that hating him has become a fad, but I just don't like that specific story.




Kyban said:


> I didn't say he was as good as a primarch, but he is a powerful psycher with special training to combat demons, if he can't take out a greater demon then humanity is screwed.
> 
> Anyway, you're just jealous that my model has a bigger dick than your model. :grin: hehe


Yeah, but if you admit he isn't nearly as good as a Primarch how did he defeat a Daemon Primarch?

I agree, a Grey Knight Grand Master in waiting like Draigo should be able to 
deal with Greater Daemons, its just that ... he doesn't have back-up and ... carving a name on his heart?

Why is Mortarion suddenly a prison b*tch during lights out. It doesn't add up.

Using his anger to single handedly banish Mortarion is one thing, but the whole name thing is idiotic.

I mean, did he don a black mask while some Spanish music played in the background and start to shout, "Nobody messes with Zorro!!! I mean ... Draigo!!!"?


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> Yeah, but if you admit he isn't nearly as good as a Primarch how did he defeat a Daemon Primarch?
> 
> I agree, a Grey Knight Grand Master in waiting like Draigo should be able to
> deal with Greater Daemons, its just that ... he doesn't have back-up and ... carving a name on his heart?
> ...


The Grey Knights choose names that are in opposition to demon true names ( a staple of demonology ), researched by their librarians, so it will give them extra power over their enemy. 

Grey Knights also embody the purity that demons despise. Demons would have less power over them than normal.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

D-A-C said:


> Lol Matt Ward = Old School ... are you Matt Ward? Be honest  .
> 
> Sounds to me like someone is trying to make himself sound cool.
> 
> ...


Nah, I wish I had a job writing books for GW, then Sisters would have gotten the "cheese-dex" instead.:biggrin:



> I mean, did he don a black mask while some Spanish music played in the background and start to shout, "Nobody messes with Zorro!!! I mean ... Draigo!!!"?


It's even more awesome if you do it while doing an Antonio Banderas impression.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> We all know Matt Ward finished writing the dex, though he didn't start it. Yet I was shown evidence that his reach has extended far beyond just writing the rules.
> 
> Perhaps he has pushed the Necrons to look for a new Spiritual Liege...
> 
> Honestly I find the pic all to funny. I'm glad he wrote the dex, and the Crons got an update. Too bad many players will most likely never look beyond the Ward hate for the dex.


Fuck Another reason for me to hate necrons...MATT FUCKING WARD the only person that HAS A POSTER OF MATT FUCKING WARD, Has made the Poor necrons ride a U Boat D:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> Fuck Another reason for me to hate necrons...MATT FUCKING WARD the only person that HAS A POSTER OF MATT FUCKING WARD, Has made the Poor necrons ride a U Boat D:


Oh calm down. Until he starts kicking puppies it's not that serious. 

Seriously people, these things are not personal attacks on you by GW staff members so lets stop acting like it already. Don't like something? I can respect that. Frothing at the mouth about it like they just showed up and punched your grandmother isn't a mature response anyone who is old enough to be paying this game should be making.


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Fuck Another reason for me to hate necrons...MATT FUCKING WARD the only person that HAS A POSTER OF MATT FUCKING WARD, Has made the Poor necrons ride a U Boat D:


I think its supposed to look like an ancient ark (minus the skin) and it does look like that to me, almost every seafaring vessel has a U shaped hull.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

D-A-C said:


> Now, look at what it takes to even dent Magnus in _Battle of The Fang_, look at Angron only getting banished (not humiliated) by 100 Elite Grey Knight Terminators and killing them all in the process.
> quote]
> 
> Hmm, that would be all the Terminator suits for the chapter. Did they get sucked into the warp? Cause that means that current GK terminators would not be "fluffy," since there are no more made and I seriously doubt another chapter would give the ultra secretive GK chapter their termie suits.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Hmm, that would be all the Terminator suits for the chapter. Did they get sucked into the warp? Cause that means that current GK terminators would not be "fluffy," since there are no more made and I seriously doubt another chapter would give the ultra secretive GK chapter their termie suits.


Except that the Grey Knights have more than one hundred suits of termie armour; part of the perks of being the chamber militant or the Ordos Malleus and being so close to Mars. 

Besides, just because those 100 terminators were killed doesn't mean their armour is unuseable. It can be repaired or parts scavenged to make new suits. Also new suits are still made and you can bet Grey Knights get priority. 

So no, Grey Knight termies are still definitely fluffy.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> Fuck Another reason for me to hate necrons...MATT FUCKING WARD the only person that HAS A POSTER OF MATT FUCKING WARD, Has made the Poor necrons ride a U Boat D:


 
I like U-Boats.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Considering that Ward has managed to explain the Blood Angel + Necron alliance, I bet that he could think up of something for a new Chaos Daemons codex to explain why Draigo is still screwing shit up in the warp.

Like a note somewhere, explaining that the Chaos gods are merely waiting for him to fall so that he can be used as an example against the Grey Knights, or to crush their hopes of lasting against the Chaos gods, or something like that.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

It's probably because the Ruinous Powers respect the honourable space marine and they probably are amused by his plight and the crazy stuff he does at parties.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Weapon said:


> I bet that he could think up of something for a new Chaos Daemons codex to explain why Draigo is still screwing shit up in the warp.


This again... :headbutt:

Maybe he is there, cause the damn gods want him to be there? I mean, what the bloody hell could he achieve in there? Nothing. What could he achieve in the mortal realm? Whatever the hell he wants. 

So where would you stick him if you were a evil god of evilness?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, they could just kill him and eat his soul like all other mortals.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Well, they could just kill him and eat his soul like all other mortals.


He probably goes great with barbeque sauce.



> "baaawww matt ward, draigo is dumb, ill casually ignore lukas the trickster, canus wolfborn, doom of malantai, and straken because my confirmation bias is power overwhelming."


LOL, well played.

Somehow a joke about a necron model turned into draigo hate....c'mon.

He's a play thing of the chaos gods. In his mind he's stuck in the realm of chaos fighting bloodthirsters, burning the garden of nurgle, and out witting a greater daemon of tzeentch and crumbling his fortress around him but in reality he's trespessing in someones backyard, wrestling their terrier, pulling up their daisies, and kicking over little timmy's sandcastle. Move on already.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I wonder how many think that Codex writers are model designers... Poll?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I wonder how many think that Codex writers are model designers... Poll?


+rep

common sense, some people have it.

edit: Jes Goodwin


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> I like U-Boats.


 
Me too!

Plus with these U-Boats the Necrons are Badasses in Dread Fleet. :grin:


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I, for one, hope Matt Ward writes Chaos Legions. You can say whatever you like, but at least he writes damn good rules.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I, for one, hope Matt Ward writes Chaos Legions. You can say whatever you like, but at least he writes damn good rules.




































Debunked.

Next please.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I, for one, hope Matt Ward writes Chaos Legions. You can say whatever you like, but at least he writes damn good rules.


How can anyone still say that his rules are good or his armies balanced? It's like saying "Say what you want about CS Goto, but at least he writes good plots."
Once again I am forced to mention the unholiest of unholy, the Grey Knights, a MEQ/TEQ army immune to the main MEQ/TEQ counter. The army that hard-counters not only entire other armies with a single ability, but an entire codex simply by being on the table. That last one isn't even a case of bad internal communication between two different codex writers: HE WROTE THEM BOTH.
Can anyone give me an example of some good bits in a codex written by him? An example of an army that can have multiple viable armies from the same codex without that same book being ridiculously overpowered?


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Your examples are irrelevant to me. Following my perception of GW's new marketing strategy of making the most recent codex awesome - I gladly await my turn.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

The Boz said:


> How can anyone still say that his rules are good or his armies balanced? It's like saying "Say what you want about CS Goto, but at least he writes good plots."
> Once again I am forced to mention the unholiest of unholy, the Grey Knights, a MEQ/TEQ army immune to the main MEQ/TEQ counter. The army that hard-counters not only entire other armies with a single ability, but an entire codex simply by being on the table. That last one isn't even a case of bad internal communication between two different codex writers: HE WROTE THEM BOTH.
> Can anyone give me an example of some good bits in a codex written by him? An example of an army that can have multiple viable armies from the same codex without that same book being ridiculously overpowered?


 
Can we....not do this for the 100th time? Aside from C:CD there is nothing blatently broken about the GK vs. the other 5th ed. codexes. Yes they have an edge but to use the term 'ridiculously overpowered' just hints to your failures as a general, not the codex itself.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Failures as a general? I haven't even played against the GK, none in a hundred mile radius even collects that army.
Doesn't take a genious to realize that if you give an army of X a weapon that neutralizes the counter to X, its going to be ridiculously overpowered.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Vaz said:


>


Shitty game in general so I doubt its issues are all Ward's fault.



>


Are people still butthurt over his AP2 bolters or something? Isn't this old news? What's wrong with Calgar?



>


What's wrong with Vulkan? He's arguably the best HQ choice in the book? Every Codex has best choices.



>


Who has ever been stupid enough to actually try Deep Striking a Land Raider?



> Debunked.
> 
> Next please.


Bullshit. Ward's not perfect, he sucks at writing fluff and has made some bad calls here and there on rules but his books are fun to play. Ward's books have less "useless" units than those written by anyone else (save for maybe Kelly's Dark Eldar) and are versatile enough to be able to build multiple viable types of armies.



The Boz said:


> Failures as a general? I haven't even played against the GK, none in a hundred mile radius even collects that army.
> Doesn't take a genious to realize that if you give an army of X a weapon that neutralizes the counter to X, its going to be ridiculously overpowered.


I suggest you don't talk about things you don't know anything about. By your own admission you've never played against the Grey Knights.

The Grey Knights are fine, they just happen to kick the crap out of bad armies harder than other books do so they seem insanely OP when compared to old and shitty armies (Orks, Daemons, Nids and so on).


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> The Grey Knights are fine, they just happen to kick the crap out of bad armies harder than other books do so they seem insanely OP when compared to old and shitty armies (Orks, Daemons, *Nids* and so on).


Yeah. My only army these days too. Though it isn't his fault nids got screwed. 

The power creep has always kind of annoyed me, but that is off topic.

Didn't he also write the old orks and goblins book and the fantasy chaos daemon book? 

Personally, I am hoping he learned from his mistakes, uses his strengths and puts out a good rule set. I have been waiting a long time for this update. From what people are saying, he didn't do the fluff. Bonus. He did do the rules. Kind of scary. He has gone to both ends of the spectrum from LOL OP to WTF Weaksauce. 

Gots me fingers crossed.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Vaz, in all seriousness if you are going to try and attempt and argument can you please make sense and actually make an argument instead of posting random pictures and shit ass text to follow.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Kyban said:


> I think its supposed to look like an ancient ark (minus the skin) and it does look like that to me, almost every seafaring vessel has a U shaped hull.


Never the less..i Dub the new book and all models members of the...

"WardCrons" the evilest ultramarine worshiping blue robots in 40k.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

*sigh* just because the arks happen to look similar to the Omega Symbol, everyone assumes its because its a tribute to the ultramarines...

I think the arks actually look quite good, aslong as you dont read so much into the design that you see things that are not there... 

they attempted to make a design that looked Egyptian, yet alien at the same time, that is what they came up with, and everyone automatically references the fact that both sides happen to, when put beside eachother, come into a U shape.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I love being new to the game, I have no idea who Ward even is.

Looking forward to the Necrons -- might just have to be the second army I buy for this game I've yet to play.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

notsoevil said:


> I love being new to the game, I have no idea who Ward even is.


At least you are unbiased in the subject.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

notsoevil said:


> I love being new to the game, I have no idea who Ward even is.
> 
> Looking forward to the Necrons -- might just have to be the second army I buy for this game I've yet to play.


ok lets put it this way, once you start playing, when you come across an army you have trouble with, ask them who the codex author is, it will probably be ward as he writes seriously OP codecies that are at times too good.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> ok lets put it this way, once you start playing, when you come across an army you have trouble with, ask them who the codex author is, it will probably be ward as he writes seriously OP codecies that are at times too good.


Which we refuted yesterday.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I was under the impression that the picture was a joke, a play on Ward's love of the Ultramarines? Some perhaps are taking this thread a little too seriously.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> ok lets put it this way, once you start playing, when you come across an army you have trouble with, ask them who the codex author is, it will probably be ward as he writes seriously OP codecies that are at times too good.


Ah I think I see what your problem is, the classic PEBKAC.



Katie said:


> Shitty game in general so I doubt its issues are all Ward's fault.


That is where you're wrong, it's a great game. We are having a thoroughly entertaining campaign just now. As with all games it's largely as good as the players you play it with.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm gonna make me a Blood Necron army. Paint it blood red, have blood drops on the shoulders, rename the lords "blood lords", etc... It'll be a hoot.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> Are people still butthurt over his AP2 bolters or something? Isn't this old news? What's wrong with Calgar?


God of War - Can choose to pass or fail morale check, how does this effect No Retreat? A minor thing, but it's one rule that I always associate with Ward-ism's lazy style of rules writing.



> Shitty game in general so I doubt its issues are all Ward's fault.


8th Edition's shitty, I'll grant you. And that is Ward's fault. It peaked at 6th, and went on a hell of a steep slope after that.



> What's wrong with Vulkan? He's arguably the best HQ choice in the book? Every Codex has best choices.


Best, and twin-linking the most powerful weapons in the game? There's a reason why every other vanilla Space Marine army I play use Vulkan He'Stan. Even as a Calgar stand in "He knew that facing fellow space marines his Meltaguns would more useful than being more resilient" was the excuse I got. Not "because I like his rules". 



> Who has ever been stupid enough to actually try Deep Striking a Land Raider?


Since when do Blood Angels use Land Raiders as troops? For what reason were they called Blood Templars?

Bad I guess is completely subjective, but "Bad" comes to me as Lazy, Nonsensical, Unbalanced, plagiarised "uniqueness" and OTT, all of the pictures contain one or more of the following.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

People will complain that Mat Ward has made Necrons OP. Why?

Perhaps they will gain a boost. Many people (a disturbing proportion of which being non-Necron players...) see the need for this boost. They have likely never played Necrons or somebody who actually knows what they're doing with Necrons. At the moment, they are a very strong list. True, there's not much in the army list, but there's so much you can do tactically, just like any army.

So really they might not make much of a gain rules-wise. There'll sure as hell be more variation, which is very nice, but I doubt they'll become _that_ much more powerful. But people will still complain. Why?

With a new dex, there will be more 'cron players. It's a fact. And so with more 'cron players, the chance of more sensible 'cron players increases, thus the chance of playing a sensible 'cron player increases, thus the chance of being beaten by 'crons increases. Their power may not have increased by much, but the chances of a Necron player coming along and whooping you sure will have.

Just my tuppence.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Bad I guess is completely subjective, but "Bad" comes to me as Lazy, Nonsensical, Unbalanced, plagiarised "uniqueness" and OTT, all of the pictures contain one or more of the following.


Then, I guess Phil Kelly's is a bad writer as well due to his Wolf book full of infinitely more lazy, unoriginal wolfy-ness then anything Ward has ever put out.

I know people will say I have committed a crime by saying that but seriously, all the flak Ward got for making 4 items with the Blood in the name in the BA codex yet Phil can do no wrong.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Wusword77 said:


> Then, I guess Phil Kelly's is a bad writer as well due to his Wolf book full of infinitely more lazy, unoriginal wolfy-ness then anything Ward has ever put out.
> 
> I know people will say I have committed a crime by saying that but seriously, all the flak Ward got for making 4 items with the Blood in the name in the BA codex yet Phil can do no wrong.


 
And seeing as Phil Kelly was the one who wrote Dreadfleet (a game that has gotten a lot of negative flak, but Kelly has not for it), you think that myth would be considered busted by now. :dunno:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the only problem in the SW codex for wolfyness is wolf wolfborn riding a wolf with wolf claws in his space wolf armor.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Zion said:


> And seeing as Phil Kelly was the one who wrote Dreadfleet (a game that has gotten a lot of negative flak, but Kelly has not for it), you think that myth would be considered busted by now. :dunno:



The flak was for the price or the fact it was a standalone no one had problems with rules or fluff. (well some do but there are always some who do regardless of quality)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> God of War - Can choose to pass or fail morale check, how does this effect No Retreat? A minor thing, but it's one rule that I always associate with Ward-ism's lazy style of rules writing.


I honestly don't see the problem with this rule. If you choose to pass, you pass the test. Do you take No Retreat wounds from passing a Morale Check? No.

Other than that I agree with your points.

Matt Ward writes heroes at the expense of other factions? Well, so does Aaron Dembski-Bowden with the Night Lords books, but nobody complains about those.

Midnight


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Samules said:


> The flak was for the price or the fact it was a standalone no one had problems with rules or fluff. (well some do but there are always some who do regardless of quality)


I've read complaints about the rules as well, and that the game isn't very good overall, but that may just be some biased opinions. I haven't personally tried it (price tag is a bit restrictive when I have to already spend loads of money just rounding out my Sisters army), so I have no weight on the matter, I just found it interesting.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> the only problem in the SW codex for wolfyness is wolf wolfborn riding a wolf with wolf claws in his space wolf armor.


Except people complain about the BA codex having too many things with Blood in the name. It has 5 or 6 things in the complete codex (including rules), about half of which were carried over from the previous codex. Canis has 7 (8 if you want to get technical) things involving wolves on his character alone. Hell, there are 8 different non-SC units with Wolf in their names.

But 5 or 6 uses of the term Blood in the BA codex is considered to much, all because it's written by Ward.



MidnightSun said:


> Matt Ward writes heroes at the expense of other factions? Well, so does Aaron Dembski-Bowden with the Night Lords books, but nobody complains about those.
> 
> Midnight


But people don't hate the Night Lords. It comes down to subject matter.

People say the Night Lords are cool, so anything that makes them seem cooler is good work. People dislike the Ultramarines, so anything that makes them seem cooler is OTT crappy fluff for Imperium Fanboys.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l think Necrons will be very good.

rule wise matt ward *most* of the time does a very good and even job. Yes there are ones like cotez which were done poorly not because there OP but just written very poorly.

fluff wise, l find mat's work to be up there as some of the worse l have ever read. But by the look's of it he is not doing the fluff so its all good.

also last time l check the author does not do the art work/model.... just saying he is not the only person who did this book.


----------

